# The best crisps ?



## stallion (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi there this really is for the uk peopleI was wondering what crisps people can eat when suffering with IBS D?I eat at the moment snack a jacks and walkers baked crisps.would just like to know if there are any other alternatives? are doritos ok the plain ones? The shop real foods also stocks corn crisps made entirely out of corn but the calorie count is quite high I look all over the packaging and on the Doritos but nothing states if they are fried or baked.Any advice would be greatsorry if this question has been asked before I a am new =)


----------



## BayRat (Mar 28, 2011)

Baked, definitely. I also avoid any of the low fat types because they often include Olestra, a fat substitute. This substance can't be digested, it passes whole through the digestive tract. The few times I tried products with it, when it was new, it caused terrible bloating/gas, cramps, and D.Kettle brand makes baked. Lays, too. Actually, most of the big name companies have a small production line of baked chips, trying to maintain market share with increasingly health conscious consumers. Depending on whether or not your local markets have yet found it economically viable to offer such goods, you may need to check out specialty health food markets. Whole Foods is the best imho, and largest one I know of. The closest to you, at present, seems to be London. But they're doing well and have ongoing expansion plans. Trader Joe's is a fairly good bet too, but unfortunately has only a US presence.And homemade baked chips aren't difficult, expensive, nor time consuming to do at all. The best part is you have absolute control over the contents like nasty additives and preservatives, and you can season with whatever tickles you. I've even tried baked Yam Chips, and baked Banana and Plantain Chips. Sure, first batches were horrid, the dog wouldn't even eat them.







Just takes some experience and practice.


----------



## stallion (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks Bayrat will try and have a go at trying to make my own. I must confess I am certainly not the best cook but at the end of the day am willing to give it a go.scarlett I am sorry but I can't see your link for some reason just takes me to the sainsburys homepage, any chance you could say what they were?


----------



## BayRat (Mar 28, 2011)

Ya got nothing to lose but a teaspoon of oil, one potato, and about 15 to 30 minutes of cooking time depending on the thickness of the slices. And there's no way you can be a worse new recipe cook than me. Just ask my dog, who has, so far, survived all my experiments.







I like Yukon Gold potatoes for taste and color, Russet are the most popular for baking as they have a low moisture content (crispier). Just avoid potatoes that are commonly used for boiling, they never seem to crisp and unfortunately remain a bit mushy. I find it easiest to use the method of tossing & mixing the slices and spices with the oil (Canola, Olive) in a large mixing bowl, then spreading them out on a cookie sheet pan. Some folks brush butter or oil on them instead of bowl tossing, but that's a bit more time consuming.


----------

